# Anyone have experience with a HAUSSMANN Drum Sander?



## fromaway (Jan 22, 2013)

Hoping someone out there may have some knowledge of, or experience with, a Haussmann DS-1800 drum sander (its an 18” open end sander). I have the opportunity to pick up a used one from a friend. The unit was only used 3 times & has been in a trailer since it was bought in 2009 - not because it wasn’t any good - they just got into other things. I have found out that HAUSSMANN was a RONA (Canadian) house brand but they haven’t carried this sander for years. While the unit certainly does appear to be in very good condition I am concerned with access to parts. RONA has told me they still carry the sanding rolls for the unit but no other parts are stocked & they were unable to tell me who the original manufacturer was.

I’m sure someone out there may have or has had one of these. Would appreciate any feedback anyone has. In particular, what would be an equivalent brand if I did need parts?

Thanks as always.
Bryan


----------



## Medici (Oct 22, 2016)

If no other parts are stocked, I'd probably avoid this unless it's a killer deal and you don't mind spending the $$.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Just searched this sander and it seems it's very similar, if not the same as a Grizzly that was reviewed here back in 2009. They look quite the same and both have a fixed drum while the bed raises and lowers for adjustment. They are also the same vintage. I guess you can expect similar results. They may also use the same components if parts are needed for repair. Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander

These are the two sanders.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

That sure does look similar, everything but the paint and decals.


----------



## fromaway (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree. They do look identical. Many thanks to builtinbkyn for the sleuthing.


----------

